# How far do you drive the ball?



## guest100718 (Jun 13, 2017)

My SS averages 100mph, which gives me about 240 carry, it does me ok in the summer.. How far do you hit it?


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 13, 2017)

Carry an half decent strike 235 on trackman.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jun 13, 2017)

Carry usually about 255-260 sometimes runs to 275ish


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2017)

In th summer when they find the fairway, plenty will get to and last 250. 

But id take 220 plum middle of the fairway 14 times a round if it were on offer.


----------



## Crow (Jun 13, 2017)

I've been averaging 315 yards the last few weeks, probably the recent wet weather has caused this drop off in distance.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 13, 2017)

anything above 200 on the fairway is good work.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 13, 2017)

About 2.5 miles from the house to the club.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 13, 2017)

Don't need a driver, I can reach par 4's with an iron off the tee  :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 13, 2017)

typically 250-260yds


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 14, 2017)

Almost to the back fence of the range.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 14, 2017)

It varies but probably average around 210-230 yards


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm too modest to say but for any new forumers this formula will let you convert your actual distance into your forum distance:

AD+%-18~Â¥oxo~7.6 = FD


----------



## Dasit (Jun 14, 2017)

My range of drives last time I played was 15 yards to 280 yards Shortest to longest


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2017)

All the way to the greenside bunker on most par 3s.oo:


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 14, 2017)

I hit 5 iron 200 yards like a RobinHood arrow so I just use that


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2017)

As far as this forum is concerned, 325yds. (For everyone else 180-200yds unless I get a big bounce and run taking it to 220)


----------



## jusme (Jun 14, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'm too modest to say but for any new forumers this formula will let you convert your actual distance into your forum distance:

AD+%-18~Â¥oxo~7.6 = FD

View attachment 22933

Click to expand...

I like ^^ I suspect I am shorter than almost all the posts here which surprises me. What is most interesting that in real life I am the longest of my group (8 in our group). I play with people mostly in my own age group (40's) although there are some younger. I have also played with groups on golfing holidays (18 people) and many other golfers and it is rare that any of them are longer than me. That's real life - but on forums I am clearly very short


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 14, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'm too modest to say but for any new forumers this formula will let you convert your actual distance into your forum distance:

AD+%-18~Â¥oxo~7.6 = FD

View attachment 22933

Click to expand...

Ok, I ran this formula over my game but all I got as a response was = Cr+a+p2


----------



## Slab (Jun 14, 2017)

Not sure the ball flight laws apply to many of my drives 

i'd say 200 if wind/weather not an adverse factor but can easily be lower if they are against, more important for me is hitting FIR


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Almost to the back fence of the range.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a par 3 driving range?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2017)

On trackman my swing speed has dropped quite significantly from where it used to be (boooooo!). I am carrying about 230 ish, and running out to 255. On the golf course it varies massively depending on conditions.


----------



## Coffey (Jun 14, 2017)

Im averaging 251 on GameGolf so I'll take the 250+ category  That obviously includes run!


----------



## GasMan (Jun 14, 2017)

I only counted 2 holes to use driver on last round where it didn't put you too close and on a partial shot. 3 wood or 19 degree hybrid all day for position. If we played in America or on courses where every par 4 is 450y then driver would be necessary. I'd take a better sort game over my distance any day ...... I know what costs me WAY more shots!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2017)

223 average according to GAME Golf topping out at 309.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2017)

A good drive for me would be about 240 yards. A more typical one would be about 230. My swing speed was measured last week at only around 85 mph, but I have a draw which produces a bit of extra roll with my G15. I'm going to be moving towards a higher loft driver though to try and get a bit more carry.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2017)

Average 220yds.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 14, 2017)

At my fitting I was swinging at an average of 107mph, with that I was carrying an average of the high 260's.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 14, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Almost to the back fence of the range.
		
Click to expand...

I find mine now consistently bounce back of the fence around 110 yards nowadays. Must be the new range balls...&#129315;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2017)

About 200-220. Would prefer more accuracy than more distance especially now they've let the rough in some parts grow to Erin Hills proportions and its a lost ball every time you go there (and not always that far off line)


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 14, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'm too modest to say but for any new forumers this formula will let you convert your actual distance into your forum distance:

AD+%-18~Â¥oxo~7.6 = FD

View attachment 22933

Click to expand...

Almost, but you forgot to multiply the result by the pi over bull factor...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2017)

duncan mackie said:



			I find mine now consistently bounce back of the fence around 110 yards nowadays. Must be the new range balls...&#63779;
		
Click to expand...

I also hit the fence at the range.. unfortunately it's the one on the left.


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 14, 2017)

I wonder has the introduction of things like Game Golf and GPS reduced the amount of flagrant hyperbole when is comes to driving distances? 
Figures on this thread are (mostly) believable, but I've seen earlier threads where half a dozen FM claimed to be outdriving the PGA Pro average...


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 14, 2017)

280 yards give or take 10 yards


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 14, 2017)

North Mimms said:



			I wonder has the introduction of things like Game Golf and GPS reduced the amount of flagrant hyperbole when is comes to driving distances? 
Figures on this thread are (mostly) believable, but I've seen earlier threads where half a dozen FM claimed to be outdriving the PGA Pro average...
		
Click to expand...

The average male has a SS of 85 mph, but there are some very fast swingers out there...

PGA tour average is 113 mph, A guy in my regular 4 ball swings at around 120 mph..


----------



## DRW (Jun 14, 2017)

Swing at about 100mph, and an average carry(allowing for mis-hits etc, which are the normal) of about 220 yards, certainly would not normally take on a carry over 220 yards on the course unless texas or for fun. Run out varies a lot depending on conditions, but normally 230-260 yards on flat holes.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 14, 2017)

The joke at my place with the lads is I drove the ball 315 yards on Captains day out......and came off with a 9. So take from that what you will.


----------



## Sats (Jun 14, 2017)

After being measured on trackman I hit it around 230-250 yards carry - but it was very much dependent on my strike.


----------



## Coffey (Jun 14, 2017)

It is a very interesting topic- everyone over estimates the distance. A guy in my fourball who is new to golf asked my other pp how far he drove as he plays off 3 and hits the ball very well. He expected him to say 300+ and was surprised when he said around 250-270.


----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2017)

On a decent drive I guess the carry would be around the 220yd mark.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 14, 2017)

Coffey said:



			It is a very interesting topic- everyone over estimates the distance. A guy in my fourball who is new to golf asked my other pp how far he drove as he plays off 3 and hits the ball very well. He expected him to say 300+ and was surprised when he said around 250-270.
		
Click to expand...

Kid that plays with us some times, when he tags along with his dad, plays off 4 at 14 and he "only" drives the ball 250 .. but thats consistent and on the fairway straight

someone else we play with can hit 300 yards but 3/10 of them will be in trouble


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 14, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Kid that plays with us some times, when he tags along with his dad, plays off 4 at 14 and he "only" drives the ball 250 .. but thats consistent and on the fairway straight

someone else we play with can hit 300 yards but 3/10 of them will be in trouble
		
Click to expand...

My view is that if I can consistently hit it over 200 yards and be in the fairway I can be competitive. Guys probably need to up that a bit for playing a longer course on average but similar rule of thumb will apply.


----------



## Pedrobandito (Jun 14, 2017)

Not as far as I used to be able to but I'm a lot straighter and more consistent now so I will take that


----------



## brendy (Jun 14, 2017)

280 plus usually with a ss of 107-112 (which isnt bad for a fatty, smash factor usually 1.48 or better) depending how sore the back and left thumb is on the day. Have done trackman a few times and regularly see over 300 but with my ss it would need to be right out of the screws  If only I could pitch.
Winter time its pure carry and colder air so would be closer to 260, I hit a high ball.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 14, 2017)

About 240 average.

Where I play hit it even that far and you are in to the rough on the doglegs on a lot of the holes.

Last time I went on machine (about 12 years ago) I was measured at 108mph but I doubt I get anywhere near that now, that's age and injury for you.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jun 14, 2017)

290 Yard carry on the trackman....220 yards in the rough on the course, I hate this game.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2017)

Ive hit a 340 drive on the 17th at old course this year, so taking that as my average:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Raesy92 (Jun 14, 2017)

It is really dependant on strike with the driver.

The poll doesn't state 'How far on average' which for me would probably be about 235 give or take 10 yards or so, due to slight mis-hits, missing fairways, wind conditions etc. However if I am driving it well and hitting it close to out the middle each time this will rise by 20 yards or so on average. GameGolf stats show an average of 255 yards on calm days when wind isn't much of a factor.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 14, 2017)

Probably around 240-250,


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2017)

Raesy92 said:



			It is really dependant on strike with the driver.

The poll doesn't state 'How far on average' which for me would probably be about 235 give or take 10 yards or so, due to slight mis-hits, missing fairways, wind conditions etc. However if I am driving it well and hitting it close to out the middle each time this will rise by 20 yards or so on average. GameGolf stats show an average of 255 yards on calm days when wind isn't much of a factor.
		
Click to expand...

surely your average is including everything not just the good ones?? so 235 is it?


----------



## fenwayrich (Jun 14, 2017)

Under 200 on average, although a few go a bit further in certain conditions. I do find it frustrating giving up 50 yards to my playing companions, but the consolation is that I am very straight. Even the odd one that strays into the rough doesn't go far enough in to be lost.


----------



## drewster (Jun 14, 2017)

245-250 is my Sunday best, probably average out at 230 ish.


----------



## xcore (Jun 14, 2017)

With my current snap hook about 180! Usually 240-250


----------



## Raesy92 (Jun 14, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			surely your average is including everything not just the good ones?? so 235 is it?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I am saying, the question does not ask average. Also if it was completely calm conditions would still probably be longer than the 235yards.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2017)

Raesy92 said:



			That's what I am saying, the question does not ask average. Also if it was completely calm conditions would still probably be longer than the 235yards.
		
Click to expand...

yes and if i had another 20 mph club head speed i would be hitting it further too:rofl:


----------



## Raesy92 (Jun 14, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			yes and if i had another 20 mph club head speed i would be hitting it further too:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You obviously do not get the point, or you just like being sarcastic.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 14, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			It varies but probably average around 210-230 yards
		
Click to expand...

I'd think that most men hit this Kaz, but they would never admit it.........

230-240 average, only 200-210 carry, maybe 260 on a beauty.

Are people working off trackman, or their best macho guess?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2017)

Raesy92 said:



			That's what I am saying, *the question does not ask average*. Also if it was completely calm conditions would still probably be longer than the 235yards.
		
Click to expand...

But in fairness it says how far *do* you drive the ball, not how far *can*&#8203; you drive the ball.


----------



## Beedee (Jun 14, 2017)

Gamegolf shows a typical of 220 yards (including 100 yard stinkers)  There's a reasonable line appearing at about 235 so I guess that's my normal "good one".  And a couple of sunday best wind-assisted just short of 290. 

Accuracy is 52% fairways hit, 29% left, 19% right. 

Best ever was on the flat, and measured at 360 but that was wind-assisted and on a day that was so hot that the fairways were considerably harder than the tarmac of the road into the course; carried about 220 and then just bounced and bounced and bounced.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd think that most men hit this Kaz, but they would never admit it.........

230-240 average, only 200-210 carry, maybe 260 on a beauty.

Are people working off trackman, or their best macho guess?
		
Click to expand...

When I nail one I set the measure shot on my S1 watch. All very depressing when I reach my ball and the first digit on the watch is still leading with a 1


----------



## Wayman (Jun 14, 2017)

According to game golf. My average drive with current
Driver is 284yrds


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 14, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When I nail one I set the measure shot on my S1 watch. All very depressing when I reach my ball and the first digit on the watch is still leading with a 1 

Click to expand...

What does the second (and final) digit say?


----------



## Jensen (Jun 14, 2017)

Not far enough &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			What does the second (and final) digit say? 

Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 14, 2017)

A track man would scare a few people around here. 

I have my old 910 driver in the bag and know for a fact I am giving up yardage to  the fancy dan drivers available but do not care as I feel comfortable keeping this thing in play.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			A track man would scare a few people around here. 

I have my old 910 driver in the bag and know for a fact I am giving up yardage to  the fancy dan drivers available but do not care as I feel comfortable keeping this thing in play.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'd be surprised, I wasn't giving up much yardage at all. I got fitted on Trackman against my Titleist 910D2. Averaged 242 with the 910, 247 with the Cobra F7, 255 with the M2 and 257 with the Epic. However, I hit the M2 and the Epic after getting a few tips from Phil Archer on angle of attack, went from hitting 2 up with my driver to hitting 4 up with the M2 and Epic. On equivalent hits there's probably 3 or 4 yards in it at most.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 14, 2017)

There is nearly 20yards between that 910 and epic.  


Extra yardage is fine though if it's going in the right direction.   Sending it 20yards further into the bad stuff isn't a good thing. 

I'm happy with the balance at the minute.


----------



## woody69 (Jun 14, 2017)

As per Game Golf

Best ever drive 291. Done that twice
Good drive 235-245
Average 210-220


----------



## Region3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Club speed around 100, carry on LM's is usually between 240-250.

At the moment they're rolling out to about 260-270 on average. 290 tops and about 220 for a bad one.


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2017)

Everyone remembers and only announces there best ever drives, but in reality they will be well short of that distance on a regular basis.

I've played with many people on here and I can count on 1 hand those that can carry 240+ with any degree of regularity.

I really don't get the willy waving antics of threads like this, I nearly won (came 2nd) in our most prestigious medal board comp on Saturday and I used my 4w off all bar 3 or 4 tee's, as such I was on the fairways 90% of the time for my 2nd shot to the green, which OK was longer than had I hit driver, but then 50%+ of those drives I would possibly not have had a straightforward shot to the green or a shot at all!

I'll give up distance for accuracy every day of the week.

As for some of the distances being reported on here, I'm yet to see them on any meets so they are not your averages IMO, I reckon you must have all been fishermen, catching tiddlers but then after several pints they were all feckin' massive and gave up a hell of a fight and were 2ft long


----------



## Dellboy (Jun 14, 2017)

215-220 ish, on a good day 240 ish


----------



## Region3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Fish said:



			As for some of the distances being reported on here, I'm yet to see them on any meets so they are not your averages IMO, I reckon you must have all been fishermen, catching tiddlers but then after several pints they were all feckin' massive and gave up a hell of a fight and were 2ft long 

Click to expand...

I'll have a tenner with you for H4H on our round at Forest Pines on my average if you like?

Driver only though, I'll even let you do the measuring


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2017)

Region3 said:



			I'll have a tenner with you for H4H on our round at Forest Pines on my average if you like?

Driver only though, I'll even let you do the measuring 

Click to expand...

I did say I could count on 1 hand that I know of those that can, put yer willy away


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 14, 2017)

As far as I can


----------



## Region3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Fish said:



			I did say I could count on 1 hand that I know of those that can, put yer willy away 

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

You just don't want me smashing it into the trees and leaving you on your own


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 14, 2017)

Fish said:



			Everyone remembers and only announces there best ever drives, but in reality they will be well short of that distance on a regular basis.

I've played with many people on here and I can count on 1 hand those that can carry 240+ with any degree of regularity.

I really don't get the willy waving antics of threads like this, I nearly won (came 2nd) in our most prestigious medal board comp on Saturday and I used my 4w off all bar 3 or 4 tee's, as such I was on the fairways 90% of the time for my 2nd shot to the green, which OK was longer than had I hit driver, but then 50%+ of those drives I would possibly not have had a straightforward shot to the green or a shot at all!

I'll give up distance for accuracy every day of the week.

As for some of the distances being reported on here, I'm yet to see them on any meets so they are not your averages IMO, I reckon you must have all been fishermen, catching tiddlers but then after several pints they were all feckin' massive and gave up a hell of a fight and were 2ft long 

Click to expand...

If you had used youre driver you might have won it,nobody remembers the runner up.
As my mum says 2nd is nowhere


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 14, 2017)

Been to countless meets and the longest drive has never been over 290


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			If you had used youre driver you might have won it,nobody remembers the runner up.
As my mum says 2nd is nowhere
		
Click to expand...

Well Â£70 in Pro vouchers ain't nuffin 

and when a 9 handicapper grosses the course for a 64 and then I'm 2nd with 71 and only 3 players from 180 played better than par (73), I don't think the driver would have made any difference, it was very windy so I played within myself and to the conditions, I'm happy with my cut :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2017)

Fish said:



			I've played with many people on here and I can count on 1 hand those that can carry 240+ with any degree of regularity.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Robin. That was a great round at Woburn last year, shame the fairways were a bit wet 'cos I reckon I could have topped out at 290'ish. You didn't drive too badly either after your shakey start.

Three of the biggest hitters I've played with on here are Paul, (Pieman), James, (JustOne) and Richard, (BlueinMunich).
Each one of them is capable of a 300 yarder but they don't do it on a regular basis.
I've played with Gary (Region3) and whilst he isn't maybe as long as the three guys above, he is more consistent.
I know who I would least like to face in matchplay.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jun 14, 2017)

I have no idea and don't really care tbh &#128514;


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 14, 2017)

Fish said:



			I've played with many people on here and I can count on 1 hand those that can carry 240+ with any degree of regularity.
		
Click to expand...

240 is right on my carry limit. Into any kind of wind that number diminishes quite rapidly. 

Anyone swinging around 100mph with any kind of decent launch will get it to 235+ carry of which there are plenty on the board.


----------



## BristolMike (Jun 14, 2017)

My drives go anywhere from 40 yards snap hooked into the trees through to 300 yards plus. I played today and measured 1 at 304, 1 at 299 and a couple in the 280s, but a few were in the snap hook 40 yard range. I've been working on my swing/weight transfer and went through TPI and it's really helped with distance. 

Im really happy to be back playing after back injury


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2017)

No idea what my swing speed it but have regualry got it out over 250 , but plenty of times I don't go at it as much to keep it in the fairway.

From the people I have played with from the forum there where four guys who regualry drove past me and easily hitting 300 yards - Pieman , Snelly , Sam Mendie and Region 3 - another who is sneaky long is Sawtooth


----------



## Captainron (Jun 14, 2017)

I hit it a long way. 300+ regularly. Pity about the accuracy


----------



## User 105 (Jun 14, 2017)

My swing speed during driver fittings is usually around 107-110. But I know I don't turn that into distance because of poor strike.

So most of my drivers tend to be around the 250 mark. When I do middle it they're getting up towards 280-290 in real world conditions.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 14, 2017)

From the last few rounds so depends on the wind strength, normally hit 3 wood if backwind .


----------



## Region3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I hit it a long way. 300+ regularly. Pity about the accuracy
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch that neither of these claims are fraudulent.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 14, 2017)

Should have been another option #not far enough... but saying that, most courses, unless you play off the blacks/blues you don't need to be massive off the tees, just accurate!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2017)

Pick a number between 10 and 280.....


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 14, 2017)

220 on a good day but not really bovverd


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 14, 2017)

Our place is full of normal golfers with normal range of ability. I can hold my own with most of the guys - except those l would regards as particularly good golfers (ie those who have quite low handicaps). On a good day i can get it to about 270 including roll out - so about 230-240 carry. But that's a (very) good day. Normal is less and the lord alone knows what is average. 

All l can say is that if you are going to wave your willy, then don't do so in front of one of those distorting mirrors ...


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 14, 2017)

Much Much longer than most &#128513;


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 14, 2017)

miles further than Monday! since then I've taken order of a G30. The thing is longer, straighter and more forgiving than the covert 2 it's just replaced 

just hope it wasn't a honeymoon jobby...


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I hit it a long way. 300+ regularly. Pity about the accuracy
		
Click to expand...

you also claimed to be a 9 handicap:rofl:


----------



## Captainron (Jun 14, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			you also claimed to be a 9 handicap:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It was 8. My society handicap for about a year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			What does the second (and final) digit say? 

Click to expand...

Cruel &#128543;, but a good line &#127867;


----------



## tsped83 (Jun 14, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			you also claimed to be a 9 handicap:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch for him. Played with CaptainRon (and Andy Sullivan) a couple of years ago and his 2 iron was going nearly that far.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 14, 2017)

tsped83 said:



			I can vouch for him. Played with CaptainRon (and Andy Sullivan) a couple of years ago and his 2 iron was going nearly that far.
		
Click to expand...

That was a good day. Had a blast and he was such a quality guy.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 14, 2017)

A decent drive for me is 180-200, although if I nail one it can get a bit further, and if its running a bit further still, I have hit a couple this year to around 250 but that is extremely rare


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2017)

When i first got my epic i was messing about with It and my swing and I got it out to 320 a few times but the accuracy wasn't that great so slowed my swing down and now my average is about 285


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 14, 2017)

Track man says 230 carry average. Flightscope with coach said the same. 
But in comps I'd say it's 210 - 220 swinging slower. Could be as low as 190 if it's a daunting hole. 
I'm scared to hit it harder in comps.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 14, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd think that most men hit this Kaz, but they would never admit it.........

230-240 average, only 200-210 carry, maybe 260 on a beauty.

Are people working off trackman, or their best macho guess?
		
Click to expand...

BTW can I just add that mine is with a taylor made burner, none of your fancy-dan Prov's for me......


----------



## jusme (Jun 15, 2017)

Why oh why do SOME people feel a need to lie about distances they hit golf balls. I have read threads like this numerous times over many years and the same claims are made time and time again. I would love to know if some of these tall tale people really believe they hit the ball as far as they claim (deluded) or they know they don't but feel less of a man if they were to admit their true distances? 

Don't jump on this post. I KNOW some people hit it out there a long way, but 1 in 3 golfers do not! 32.8 percent claim to hit their average drive over 250 yards. Either this forum (like all the others) has most of the big hitters (all the average golfers must be somewhere else) OR we simply have wee fibs creeping in. 

I have played golf for 8 years now, do not hit the ball over 250 and have played with hundreds of different golfers across the world. I HAVE played with people who hit the ball comfortably over 250, hell a few over 300 at times BUT as a percentage it would be comfortably less than 5%.....probably a lot less. 1 in 3 here claim to average over 250......some people simply lie  - anyone want to admit to being one of them?


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 15, 2017)

I voted 200-250 yards which is typical, though I do hit further from time to time depending on the strike and the conditions. On the range I routinely hit the end fence (250 yds) in one bounce so expect to carry 240 most of the time.

Measured one yesterday on our 18th at 274 yds probably carried 250-260. Have measured one at 309 yds on our 4th in the past and a few years ago managed to drive our 18th off the yellow tees (323 yds according to the card, didn't have a GPS device at the time).


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 15, 2017)

Some might lie yes,  that is a possibility.  I think more though simply don't know and make a guess.  They might think they hit it 280 say,  when in reality it's possibly more like 240. That's not necessarily lying as such.  Just a little deluded.  Personally I've found that I can't trust the driver to always go straight so now very rarely use it and go for 4wood or hybrid off the tee. Unless it's a very long par 4 which needs driver.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2017)

jusme said:



			Why oh why do SOME people feel a need to lie about distances they hit golf balls.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of it is down to ignorance. For example, a guy hits driver off the tee of a 400 yard par 4 and has 130 yards left so obvious conclusion is he has hit it 270 yards. Forgets to take into consideration that the tee markers are 30 yards in front of the marker post on the tee and that there is a breeze behind. In real terms, on a flat calm day he has probably hit a 230 yard drive!

Another example, first hole at my club is a 490 yard par 5. On Saturday I hit 3 wood 7 iron which makes me sound like a bit of a beast. However, there was a pretty strong wind behind and the hole is a dogleg so plays considerably shorter than it's actual yardage, in real terms probably about 460.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			Everyone remembers and only announces there best ever drives, but in reality they will be well short of that distance on a regular basis.

I've played with many people on here and I can count on 1 hand those that can carry 240+ with any degree of regularity.

I really don't get the willy waving antics of threads like this, I nearly won (came 2nd) in our most prestigious medal board comp on Saturday and I used my 4w off all bar 3 or 4 tee's, as such I was on the fairways 90% of the time for my 2nd shot to the green, which OK was longer than had I hit driver, but then 50%+ of those drives I would possibly not have had a straightforward shot to the green or a shot at all!

I'll give up distance for accuracy every day of the week.

As for some of the distances being reported on here, I'm yet to see them on any meets so they are not your averages IMO, I reckon you must have all been fishermen, catching tiddlers but then after several pints they were all feckin' massive and gave up a hell of a fight and were 2ft long 

Click to expand...

Do you go on about tiddlers, I'm still mentally scarred from you H4H car park antics. :rofl:


----------



## User 105 (Jun 15, 2017)

jusme said:



			Why oh why do SOME people feel a need to lie about distances they hit golf balls.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't necessarily say people are telling fibs, but there may be a few, I genuinely think a lot of people think they hit it further than they really do. I know I used to until I started measuring my drives with a skycaddie on a regular basis.

Even my playing partner think's I hit it further than I actually do, if I get hold of one he'll comment that there goes another 300y drive, to which I'll usually say it's 280 at best and then prove it by measuring it and showing him. Because I know when I get hold of one that's about as far as it will go unless I get a mental bounce.


----------



## brendy (Jun 15, 2017)

jusme said:



			Why oh why do SOME people feel a need to lie about distances they hit golf balls. I have read threads like this numerous times over many years and the same claims are made time and time again. I would love to know if some of these tall tale people really believe they hit the ball as far as they claim (deluded) or they know they don't but feel less of a man if they were to admit their true distances? 

Don't jump on this post. I KNOW some people hit it out there a long way, but 1 in 3 golfers do not! 32.8 percent claim to hit their average drive over 250 yards. Either this forum (like all the others) has most of the big hitters (all the average golfers must be somewhere else) OR we simply have wee fibs creeping in. 

I have played golf for 8 years now, do not hit the ball over 250 and have played with hundreds of different golfers across the world. I HAVE played with people who hit the ball comfortably over 250, hell a few over 300 at times BUT as a percentage it would be comfortably less than 5%.....probably a lot less. 1 in 3 here claim to average over 250......some people simply lie  - anyone want to admit to being one of them?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, thats it, we need video proof from everyone showing the drives and pacing them out afterwards 

My trackman stats taken out on our practice fairway. Wasn't hitting it great but turned out to be loft was too high, tweaked it down and back firing on all cylinders again, this was my old R15, on the M2 now so hoping it will have improved slightly since.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2017)

drive4show said:



			A lot of it is down to ignorance. For example, a guy hits driver off the tee of a 400 yard par 4 and has 130 yards left so obvious conclusion is he has hit it 270 yards. Forgets to take into consideration that the tee markers are 30 yards in front of the marker post on the tee and that there is a breeze behind. In real terms, on a flat calm day he has probably hit a 230 yard drive!

Another example, first hole at my club is a 490 yard par 5. On Saturday I hit 3 wood 7 iron which makes me sound like a bit of a beast. However, there was a pretty strong wind behind and the hole is a dogleg so plays considerably shorter than it's actual yardage, in real terms probably about 460.
		
Click to expand...

True, it is tricky to accurately measure distances on the course, unless you have a GPS tracker or something.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 15, 2017)

brendy said:



			280 plus usually with a ss of 107-112 (which isnt bad for a fatty, smash factor usually 1.48 or better) depending how sore the back and left thumb is on the day. Have done trackman a few times and regularly see over 300 but with my ss it would need to be right out of the screws  If only I could pitch.
Winter time its pure carry and colder air so would be closer to 260, I hit a high ball.
		
Click to expand...




brendy said:



			Ok, thats it, we need video proof from everyone showing the drives and pacing them out afterwards 

My trackman stats taken out on our practice fairway. Wasn't hitting it great but turned out to be loft was too high, tweaked it down and back firing on all cylinders again, this was my old R15, on the M2 now so hoping it will have improved slightly since.
		
Click to expand...

but you are saying 280 with CHS of up to 112. nether of which are shown on here both say 250 is with one with a lower speed rolling another 40 yards... i wouldn't say that was proof:rofl:


----------



## brendy (Jun 15, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			but you are saying 280 with CHS of up to 112. nether of which are shown on here both say 250 is with one with a lower speed rolling another 40 yards... i wouldn't say that was proof:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Averages.....  And where does it only say 250 in both?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 15, 2017)

brendy said:



			Averages.....  And where does it only say 250 in both?
		
Click to expand...

TBH the first time you attached that it looked like both were 250, but neither say 280 though do they


----------



## brendy (Jun 15, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			TBH the first time you attached that it looked like both were 250, but neither say 280 though do they

Click to expand...

ok then, 288, are your eyes painted on?


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm happy with the size of my equipment!


----------



## brendy (Jun 15, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			I'm happy with the size of my equipment! 

Click to expand...

Arent we all, a little more is always nice though.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 15, 2017)

brendy said:



			ok then, 288, are your eyes painted on? 

Click to expand...

what about the other one that doesn't, or do you only count the good ones?


----------



## brendy (Jun 15, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			what about the other one that doesn't, or do you only count the good ones?
		
Click to expand...

The lower figures were pre head adjustment to show me the difference the loft was making.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 15, 2017)

brendy said:



			The lower figures were pre head adjustment to show me the difference the loft was making.
		
Click to expand...

if you say so:rofl:


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 15, 2017)

drive4show said:



			A lot of it is down to ignorance. For example, a guy hits driver off the tee of a 400 yard par 4 and has 130 yards left so obvious conclusion is he has hit it 270 yards. Forgets to take into consideration that the tee markers are 30 yards in front of the marker post on the tee and that there is a breeze behind. In real terms, on a flat calm day he has probably hit a 230 yard drive!

Another example, first hole at my club is a 490 yard par 5. On Saturday I hit 3 wood 7 iron which makes me sound like a bit of a beast. However, there was a pretty strong wind behind and the hole is a dogleg so plays considerably shorter than it's actual yardage, in real terms probably about 460.
		
Click to expand...

The time i played it (off yellows), it was 5wd Pw!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			The time i played it (off yellows), it was 5wd Pw! 

Click to expand...

Did I mention the time I went straight over the corner and drove the green  

:rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2017)

A little tip for everyone, you can measure between 2 points on Google maps. Try zooming in on your course and click on a tee then right click and select the measure option. Then click where a typical drive normally finishes and it will give you the distance.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 15, 2017)

drive4show said:



			A little tip for everyone, you can measure between 2 points on Google maps. Try zooming in on your course and click on a tee then right click and select the measure option. Then click where a typical drive normally finishes and it will give you the distance.
		
Click to expand...


google maps hasnt 'mapped' some of the places i've hit my golf ball!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 15, 2017)

So the 6th at Erin hills is a 252 yard par 3... hands up who has no chance of reaching it!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			google maps hasnt 'mapped' some of the places i've hit my golf ball!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 15, 2017)

drive4show said:



			A little tip for everyone, you can measure between 2 points on Google maps. Try zooming in on your course and click on a tee then right click and select the measure option. Then click where a typical drive normally finishes and it will give you the distance.
		
Click to expand...

I tried it and thought I was going to have to fess up to only averaging 205/210ish until I realised google was working in metres!


----------



## User 105 (Jun 15, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I tried it and thought I was going to have to fess up to only averaging 205/210ish until I realised google was working in metres!
		
Click to expand...

Lol. First time I played in Spain I kept coming up way short on par 3's where I was using distance on the tee markers instead of my skycaddie.

Lesson learnt


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I tried it and thought I was going to have to fess up to only averaging 205/210ish until I realised google was working in metres!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I couldn't find a way to change it but the exchange rate is quite good just now so just add on 30%


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 15, 2017)

Westy said:



			Lol. First time I played in Spain I kept coming up way short on par 3's where I was using distance on the tee markers instead of my skycaddie.

Lesson learnt
		
Click to expand...

I did the same at Lough Erne. What made it worse was it being metres to the front


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 15, 2017)

drive4show said:



			A little tip for everyone, you can measure between 2 points on Google maps. Try zooming in on your course and click on a tee then right click and select the measure option. Then click where a typical drive normally finishes and it will give you the distance.
		
Click to expand...

Well I be a monkey's uncle, my drive on the 16th which is up hill measured out at 254yds and my drive on the 7th which is only slightly up hill measured out at 285yds and the very down hill 2nd rocks up at 310yds, but down hill doesn't count


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Well I be a monkey's uncle, my drive on the 16th which is up hill measured out at 254yds and my drive on the 7th which is only slightly up hill measured out at 285yds and the very down hill 2nd rocks up at 310yds, but down hill doesn't count
		
Click to expand...

Did you measure from where the tee markers were when you played or the back of the tee box?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2017)

Played last night in as close to perfect conditions as we're likely to get.

12 Drives

Shortest 176yds on our 9th, 
Longest 268yds on our 7th
Average was 220yds
FIR was 82%

All stats from Game Golf.

Happily keep those going this year, if I can


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 15, 2017)

Summer defo here

Average drive today 200

Longest drive 271 which is my longest ever


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 15, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			google maps hasnt 'mapped' some of the places i've hit my golf ball!!
		
Click to expand...

I've discovered some new parts of England no one's been to yet!! :rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 15, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Did you measure from where the tee markers were when you played or the back of the tee box?   

Click to expand...

The green from the previous hole


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 15, 2017)

In relation to the OP's question. Not far enough. &#128542;


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 15, 2017)

I once got reminded about drive for show and putt for dough.

In my late 20s  I regularly used to try drive the first (329 yards slight down hill dog leg) in the days of wooden clubs and surlyn balls. Frequently getting all around it. 

The one and only time I actually managed to drive the green I 3 putted.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 16, 2017)

jim8flog said:



			I once got reminded about drive for show and putt for dough.

In my late 20s  I regularly used to try drive the first (329 yards slight down hill dog leg) in the days of wooden clubs and surlyn balls. Frequently getting all around it. 

The one and only time I actually managed to drive the green I 3 putted.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I'd be happy with par


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2017)

Everything over 160 yards is a good one for me. The longest one I ever measured was just over 200 yards (wind was helping). But I'd settle for the 160 yard one if I could get that guaranteed and on the fairway every time.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 16, 2017)

250 plus or minus 100 yards


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2017)

Hit my 3 wood 276 today...so driver must be at least 277... mustn't it?&#128533;


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 16, 2017)

I've no idea how far I drive the ball... About the same as Junior, Also Liverbirdie (When he's had his Porridge ) and about 20-30 Yrds behind NWJ.

Biggest hitter I've seen off here is Tuggles. He can seriously crush it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 16, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			I've no idea how far I drive the ball... About the same as Junior, Also Liverbirdie (When he's had his Porridge ) and about 20-30 Yrds behind NWJ.

Biggest hitter I've seen off here is Tuggles. He can seriously crush it!
		
Click to expand...

Nar, your longer than me mate regularly, unless I have a full English in with me porridge.

The annoying thing  is you do it so effortlessly, with a lovely slow tempo, and is in no way hurried. (Bit like Lincoln quaker going the bar).


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 16, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			I've no idea how far I drive the ball... About the same as Junior, Also Liverbirdie (When he's had his Porridge ) and about 20-30 Yrds behind NWJ.

Biggest hitter I've seen off here is Tuggles. He can seriously crush it!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe one of these days I will manage to keep the odd one straight too...

Would be a nice wee bonus

I usually turn first tee gasps of sheer amazement from PP's into sympathetic pats on the back after I've blown up a few holes later off the tee.....

Frustrating to say the least. Mind you I am getting better of late. Will see


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 17, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			So the 6th at Erin hills is a 252 yard par 3... hands up who has no chance of reaching it! 

Click to expand...

That would be no problem for me. I'd just be hitting a gentle pitching wedge into that green.








N.B. Obviously the pitching wedge would be my second shot assuming that I managed to find wherever my drive had finished up.


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 17, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			That would be no problem for me. I'd just be hitting a gentle pitching wedge into that green.









N.B. Obviously the pitching wedge would be my second shot assuming that I managed to find wherever my drive had finished up.
		
Click to expand...

We have a 240 yard par 3 at ours. Lots of people hit driver to it. Tree lined both sides too so it's bloody tricky!


----------



## big_matt (Jun 17, 2017)

Drive it about 300yds total. A few on game golf from my last round were just over the 300.

As for a 250 yard par 3, id prob go with a 3 iron and come up a bit short. Dont like hybrids and wouldnt want to try shorter swing with driver.

Some of the pros were hitting a 6 iron into that hole!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2017)

Capella said:



			Everything over 160 yards is a good one for me. The longest one I ever measured was just over 200 yards (wind was helping). But I'd settle for the 160 yard one if I could get that guaranteed and on the fairway every time.
		
Click to expand...

My sentiments exactly. I'd take 180-200 everytime if I can find say 10/12 fairways per round


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 17, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			That would be no problem for me. I'd just be hitting a gentle pitching wedge into that green.








N.B. Obviously the pitching wedge would be my second shot assuming that I managed to find wherever my drive had finished up.
		
Click to expand...

I managed a 260 yard drive today... maybe I'd reach that green after all... if the wind was helping...


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 17, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My sentiments exactly. I'd take 180-200 everytime if I can find say 10/12 fairways per round
		
Click to expand...

trouble with that is it would leave you an even longer 2nd shot on a lot of par 4s.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			trouble with that is it would leave you an even longer 2nd shot on a lot of par 4s.
		
Click to expand...

True but I get shots and even as the handicap hopefully tumbles, I'd still get shots at the majority of the longer ones (400+ yards) and would rather stick one down, pitch on and two putt rather. That said, plenty of roll today and even I managed a few out there around the 230-240 mark and straight


----------



## Slab (Jun 19, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True but I get shots and even as the handicap hopefully tumbles, I'd still get shots at the majority of the longer ones (400+ yards) *and would rather stick one down,* pitch on and two putt rather. That said, plenty of roll today and even I managed a few out there around the 230-240 mark and straight
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't really work like that in real life, short hitters don't deliberately hit it shorter just for the FIR and I've yet to meet someone who can hit it 230-250, take a long iron just to get the FIR... except on tricky holes 
Played twice at the weekend and I hit 26/28 fairways with driver and an average around 180-200 yards but it doesn't mean a score can be made
The bit I bolded isn't a given though is it, the _'stick one down'_ shot is usually with 3w or hybrid/longer iron at best and by no means a formality for folks who cant drive it a long way (& don't forget that 2nd shot will comparatively go far shorter than the tee shot did anyway)
Then your chip/pitch on has to be _very _solid all day because you've already used your shot getting onto the green... so don't even think of hitting it thin/thick or short or taking a 3-putt

The _only thing_ a high FIR % with a sub 200 yard drive on the fairway means is the hole isn't blob'ed.... yet! 

_No one_ gives up 30-50 yards just for a high FIR %    

(with the above exception of tricky holes)


----------



## jusme (Jun 19, 2017)

I play in a regular 8 (2 4 balls) every weekend. Our best player drives 200 max. He hits his driver pretty well when he uses it, but unless he can reach the green in 2 he does not hit it. He uses his shot and plays hybrid of the tee. His logic - guarantees a FW hit (very solid with it) and it matters not to him whether with his 2nd shot he lays up with a PW or 8 iron. Pitching game is excellent and I would say 9 times out of 10 he gets his 2 points at worst. 3 to the green and 2 putts (often single put for par). It's course management pure and simple - it works 9 out of 10 for him. I wouldn't choose it as I would not be 9 out of 10 for me. 

The above player plays of 12 and is very solid - rarely a bad round. We have lower handicaps who can shoot great but they play riskier golf (go for all greens in 2 regardless) and therefore are not as solid week in/out


----------



## DaveR (Jun 19, 2017)

Mr average me....about 220-230 I guess.


----------

